# Can I have your opinion?



## tink-ling (Jan 23, 2009)

I am new to editing in photoshop and have created my first proper piece.
I am actually very proud of it and would like to here what you all think constructive critism too :hug::

Here is the link:
http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq157/rachelclark91/BarbiegirlBytink-lingdeviantart.jpg

My apologies if this is the wrong part of the forum, I found it most suited


----------



## teneighty23 (Jan 24, 2009)

great composition, just think it would add a little more spice if there was more realism in it, such as the birds in flight, and have the whole tree on the left a constant shadow or colour, rather than blending with the sepia colour as it blurs the image, if that makes sense. girl looks cool tho.


----------

